# Wtpm



## bamcis (Feb 3, 2009)

I have an offline server that is corrupted. I am rtrying to piece through the problem. I have several WTMP files and I am trying to read them. I am using last -f <file name> | less and am receiving output. However, I do not believe it is the complete output. I say this because when I look at the WTMP in a regular file editor I see many more IP addresses in that file versus the ouput of the last -f <file name> | less. I am also hitting page down or the down arrow till it says END.

Are there any other commands I can run to ensure I am getting the complete output?

Also, is there a text file I can review that has the configuration of the initial set up of the server? Thanks.


----------

